# North Dakota hunting



## Juststartin' (Jun 4, 2012)

hi my name is Steve im 19. finally got a decent job and set out a plan to buy a trailer and decoys. I live in indiana and im a part of my local DU chapter. they go to ND every year. I was thinking on tagging along with them or go by myself. its just i heard about when they go and they argue almost every hunt. i love hunting alone with the dog no one to argue with just me fixing everything. it is fun making memories with everyone. Im just wondering:

whens the best time to go? i know weather plays a big variable but i want to run into all the birds. cranes, ducks, and geese

wheres a good place to go? i was told east side of the state.

any advise for me?

im not asking for handouts just some pointers. thanks everyone maybe see you out there one day.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

The search function on this forum will give you 10 years of answers to the questions you just asked.

middle-end of october, go where the water is, plan on scouting, don't bust the roost, leave the duck boat at home, etc. etc.

I'd recommend going with a few guys on your first trip though, especially if it's guys that have hunted there before.


----------

